
Framer Web - speter
https://www.framer.com/
======
ktpsns
For people who still remember the frameset web, "framer web" sounds like a
weird wording.

------
martonlanga
Does this also use WebAssembly + WebGL like Figma?

~~~
eelco
Framer is “just” HTML/CSS/JavaScript. This means you can also do things like
embed (moving) GIFs, videos and use (almost) all browser APIs in Code
Components.

~~~
guildmaster
That'd heavily limit the perfomance optimizations that can be done, which is
pretty crucial for a product like this.

